# D.O.T. Rules



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

I have two 100 gallon metal fuel tanks that I want to put on a trailer along with my big air compressor, grease drum, hose reels etc. Kinda make a little service trailer with it. The job I just got is remote...about a half hour or so away from a fuel source. I'm thinking I can use 1 tank for diesel and one for gas and keep enough fuel on site for all the equipment at least. Anyone know how much fuel I can put in those tanks and still be legal?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't have the answer to your question but I think it's an awesome idea


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I think the limit is 110 gallons total before you're required to have special permits.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Oregon1986 said:


> I don't have the answer to your question but I think it's an awesome idea


Thanks, Boo!


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Gasoline being transported in a non double wall tank might be a issue. I think its the low 100 gallon range also. Might want to check on that carefully. Might not advertise to the locals your hauling gas just in case. I also have a couple pickup bed tank / toolbox ones that I use, usually at the shop. Gas and diesel, I just keep quite about it. A nice setup like your talking about is pretty neat. Be careful and aware of theft as you probably already know. 

*****Might be a good idea to hang a ground strap off the trailor like you see welders use on their pickup or gas transports. It’s a rubber metal strap that basically hangs down and touch’s the ground to help discharge static electricity. Which can easily be a issue with gas. Had a issue with gasoline and static electricity when I was in high school. Its kinda of rare and usually only applies to a object that has been moving. It’s a lesson learned the hard way and not something to ignore. Still got the burn scars.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

AZ, I would check with the state law enforcement in your area before you do anything since this is business related. I know here, they've recently really started cracking down on service trucks and trailers with fuel tanks. Each state seems to have varying regulations (even though there is federal oversight), and I'd want to hear it from "the police" who will actually be enforcing the law.

I wish you the best with it!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I think the limit is 110 gallons total before you're required to have special permits.


I thought it was right around there. So maybe I can fill the tanks up half way each. Still better than trying to deal with 20 five gallon cans.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Its state specific but pretty sure if you have two tanks 100 gallons each you need a placard. Maybe two 50 gallon tanks may be better.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Redlands Okie said:


> Gasoline being transported in a non double wall tank might be a issue. I think its the low 100 gallon range also. Might want to check on that carefully. Might not advertise to the locals your hauling gas just in case. I also have a couple pickup bed tank / toolbox ones that I use, usually at the shop. Gas and diesel, I just keep quite about it. A nice setup like your talking about is pretty neat. Be careful and aware of theft as you probably already know.


They're double wall tanks I think. I will make sure before I go hauling the trailer around. They have placards already on them...kinda on the fence about should I leave them or not. Knowing my luck I will try and fly under the radar and wind up crashing and burning. Better to play it safe I think. I plan on welding 4 good sized tabs on the tanks and then welding the tabs to the trailer, locking caps or maybe a mechanism similar to what they put on dumpsters so I can put one of those locks that are hard to cut or break off. Then I gotta figure out what to do with the trailer itself but I'll figure something out. I'll be down close to the border so little sketchy. Truth is, if someone wants something bad enough they'll go to great lengths to get it.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

crehberg said:


> AZ, I would check with the state law enforcement in your area before you do anything since this is business related. I know here, they've recently really started cracking down on service trucks and trailers with fuel tanks. Each state seems to have varying regulations (even though there is federal oversight), and I'd want to hear it from "the police" who will actually be enforcing the law.
> 
> I wish you the best with it!


Good advise but talking to the powers that be is a challenge of its own. One time you get one answer and the next another. Jusr depends on the cop you talk to I think lol!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

mreynolds said:


> Its state specific but pretty sure if you have two tanks 100 gallons each you need a placard. Maybe two 50 gallon tanks may be better.


I don't have 50s and I don't really want to cut these ones up either. Might have to tho. I figure if I fill them half way then I'd still be good lol!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Redlands Okie said:


> Gasoline being transported in a non double wall tank might be a issue. I think its the low 100 gallon range also. Might want to check on that carefully. Might not advertise to the locals your hauling gas just in case. I also have a couple pickup bed tank / toolbox ones that I use, usually at the shop. Gas and diesel, I just keep quite about it. A nice setup like your talking about is pretty neat. Be careful and aware of theft as you probably already know.
> 
> *****Might be a good idea to hang a ground strap off the trailor like you see welders use on their pickup or gas transports. It’s a rubber metal strap that basically hangs down and touch’s the ground to help discharge static electricity. Which can easily be a issue with gas. Had a issue with gasoline and static electricity when I was in high school. Its kinda of rare and usually only applies to a object that has been moving. It’s a lesson learned the hard way and not something to ignore. Still got the burn scars.


Good idea about the ground. I can set it up similar to my welding trucks and trailer like you said. I probably wouldn't have thought if that so big thank yous!!


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> I have two 100 gallon metal fuel tanks that I want to put on a trailer along with my big air compressor, grease drum, hose reels etc. Kinda make a little service trailer with it. The job I just got is remote...about a half hour or so away from a fuel source. I'm thinking I can use 1 tank for diesel and one for gas and keep enough fuel on site for all the equipment at least. Anyone know how much fuel I can put in those tanks and still be legal?


For diesel, up to 119 gal. is ok and doable with no special permits, licenses, etc. Just make sure the tank meets the DOT standards. (I found those tank requirements online, but didn't look it up farther than the spec numbers given)

But gasoline is another matter. It's a Class 3 hazmat (flammable) and although you _can_ haul it without a CDL, there are other restrictions that you may want to consider.
Anything over 8 gal. containers and 440 lbs. total weight you have to have MSDS papers on hand, some training, placards, fire extinguishers, etc.
Then there are restrictions on where you can park it, attending the vehicle, smoking, refueling and other rules that trip up even veteran drivers when they aren't thinking and pull in somewhere "just for a minute".
That's always when the DOT revenue ranger pulls up outta nowhere and finds the violation that nobody thought about.





https://www.fs.fed.us/t-d/fueltran/documents/pdf/part1.pdf


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Good advise but talking to the powers that be is a challenge of its own. One time you get one answer and the next another. Jusr depends on the cop you talk to I think lol!


Understood. That's why always schedule a meeting here with a trooper when I have an issue like this. I'll call the trooper post in the nearest town, they'll patch me through to a trooper, we'll set up an appointment. When he/she arrives, I'll be sure to get a business card and copies of whatever legal information I need from them. Sometimes, I've even had then write a "report" so it goes on record and I can request copies from the troop.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

IF they are not DOT approved transport tanks the answer is zero .
Or at least it was a couple weeks ago in Illinois


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Might open up more than you want to deal with.. if your inquiring with enforcement I would ask about if you would be required to carry clean up supplies for incidental spills. It's why we went to truck bed fuels tanks. Good luck.

Trailers with fuel in our area tend to be stolen often. Loggers gripe about all the time.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Diesel is usually fine in reasonable quantities....gas is just plain scary...….

Not sure about your area, but gas delivery might be some thing to consider......you or they supply the tanks and they are filled on site......or even a buying a 55gallon drum of each delivered.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> AZSongBird1973 said: ↑
> Good advise but talking to the powers that be is a challenge of its own. One time you get one answer and the next another. Jusr depends on the cop you talk to I think lol!


Don't ask a cop to tell you what the laws are.
Ask a cop to show you the regulations in written form.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Diesel is not a problem in a non-bulk container (<119 gallons). There is an exemption for gasoline in the materials of trade exception:

https://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/49/173.6

Gasoline is a division 3 material (flammable liquid)


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

It's simple look up the Federal Motor Carrier Regulations on line. The states don't have anything to say about it. Fuel is a hazardous material, and is regulated my the Feds.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

muleskinner2 said:


> It's simple look up the Federal Motor Carrier Regulations on line. The states don't have anything to say about it. Fuel is a hazardous material, and is regulated my the Feds.


Generally it works one way but not the other so far as state and municipal governments can impose stricter requirements but cannot soften CFR standards.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

If you are in compliance with Federal Motor Carrier Regulations, nobody else is going to write you a ticket.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

muleskinner2 said:


> If you are in compliance with Federal Motor Carrier Regulations, nobody else is going to write you a ticket.


Where did you get that idea?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

IndyDave said:


> Where did you get that idea?


I have a Class A , Double Triple Trailer, Tanker, and Hazmat Endorsements. I have hauled fuel in Alaska, Texas, New Mexico and Arizona. Don't pay any attention to anything I say, I am just guessing here.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

muleskinner2 said:


> I have a Class A , Double Triple Trailer, Tanker, and Hazmat Endorsements. I have hauled fuel in Alaska, Texas, New Mexico and Arizona. Don't pay any attention to anything I say, I am just guessing here.


Same card/endorsements here. You might want to re-educate the DOT in some places like California and Illinois and probably some others that don't readily come to mind. For example, Illinois has US highways with a maximum gross weight of 73,330 (don't ask me what orifice they pulled that number out of) and manufacturers of engines and also of trailersare designing and building their products at greater expense and lower performance to comply with California state laws.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Nuts.

Shouldn’t this be in shop talk?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

muleskinner2 said:


> It's simple look up the Federal *Motor Carrier* Regulations on line.


Don't those rules apply to "Motor Carriers"?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

IndyDave said:


> Same card/endorsements here. You might want to re-educate the DOT in some places like California and Illinois and probably some others that don't readily come to mind. For example, Illinois has US highways with a maximum gross weight of 73,330 (don't ask me what orifice they pulled that number out of) and manufacturers of engines and also of trailersare designing and building their products at greater expense and lower performance to comply with California state laws.


I never worried about California, and Illinois. I don't travel to communist countries. Manny trucking companies are refusing to haul into California.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Oh, and now that I am thinking about I, I wasn't exactly correct about the endorsements as I also have public passenger, not that it really matters for the discussion at hand--well, come to think of it, it does matter. Some states require passenger busses to cross scales and others defer to the absence of a federal requirement to do so.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

muleskinner2 said:


> If you are in compliance with Federal Motor Carrier Regulations, nobody else is going to write you a ticket.





muleskinner2 said:


> I never worried about California, and Illinois. I don't travel to communist countries. Manny trucking companies are refusing to haul into California.


You just moved the goalposts significantly.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

IndyDave said:


> Oh, and now that I am thinking about I, I wasn't exactly correct about the endorsements as I also have public passenger, not that it really matters for the discussion at hand--well, come to think of it, it does matter. Some states require passenger busses to cross scales and others defer to the absence of a federal requirement to do so.


I let my passenger endorsement go, if it gets so bad I have start driving a bus................. well never mind.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

muleskinner2 said:


> I let my passenger endorsement go, if it gets so bad I have start driving a bus................. well never mind.


I got mine because after taking every other test and taking the dour mood prevalent among the staff and turning the place into a circus complete with happy staff, they repaid in kind and cajoled me into taking public passenger since , after all, I had taken every other test and needed to make a clean sweep. I had more fun with that than any other endorsement with busloads of middle school church munchkins for several years.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

IndyDave said:


> I got mine because after taking every other test and taking the dour mood prevalent among the staff and turning the place into a circus complete with happy staff, they repaid in kind and cajoled me into taking public passenger since , after all, I had taken every other test and needed to make a clean sweep. I had more fun with that than any other endorsement with busloads of middle school church munchkins for several years.


You, and muleskinner2, are shaking a stick. A mighty small stick. I haven’t heard the term Gasoline.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Two small sticks.

I need popcorn and a recliner.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Skamp said:


> You, and muleskinner2, are shaking a stick. A mighty small stick. I haven’t heard the term Gasoline.


?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Skamp said:


> You, and muleskinner2, are shaking a stick. A mighty small stick. I haven’t heard the term Gasoline.


If you are hauling any (gasoline) in any amount greater than a few five gallon cans, you better have a double walled tanker, a tanker endorsement on your drivers license, and a motor carrier number on the door of your truck.
Without these the DOT will take you out of service, and fine you into the poor house.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Two small sticks.
> 
> I need popcorn and a recliner.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

IndyDave said:


> ?





muleskinner2 said:


> If you are hauling any (gasoline) in any amount greater than a few five gallon cans, you better have a double walled tanker, a tanker endorsement on your drivers license, and a motor carrier number on the door of your truck.
> Without these the DOT will take you out of service, and fine you into the poor house.


Define few.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

We’re on subject at least, popcorn and gasoline. It is general chat.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

*few*
*PRONOUN, DETERMINER, & ADJECTIVE*

1. A small number of.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> *few*
> *PRONOUN, DETERMINER, & ADJECTIVE*
> 
> 1. A small number of.



A third party, google, answer is underwhelming.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ask Bill Clinton for a definition. 

Oops. 

Politics?


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Ask Bill Clinton for a definition.
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Politics?


Off topic drivel helps how?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Quibbling helps how?

It’s all entertainment.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Skamp said:


> Off topic drivel helps how?


When I reply to one of your posts, I am not trying to help. It's just too much fun to watch you run in circles and bark.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

muleskinner2 said:


> When I reply to one of your posts, I am not trying to help. It's just too much fun to watch you run in circles and bark.


I’m barking at a “few”.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

oneraddad said:


>


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

IndyDave said:


> I got mine because after taking every other test and taking the dour mood prevalent among the staff and turning the place into a circus complete with happy staff, they repaid in kind and cajoled me into taking public passenger since , after all, I had taken every other test and needed to make a clean sweep.
> 
> 
> I had more fun with that than any other endorsement with busloads of middle school church munchkins for several years.


I cannot Imagine in my worst dreams hauling around a bunch of kids in one vehicle. Hauling the gas sounds safer. Will say congrats to you for being able to do so. Having fun at it just boggles my mind.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Redlands Okie said:


> I cannot Imagine in my worst dreams hauling around a bunch of kids in one vehicle. Hauling the gas sounds safer. Will say congrats to you for being able to do so. Having fun at it just boggles my mind.


They were good kids and they trusted me to the point where if I asked them to do something they just took it for granted I had a good reason and never even questioned it. The funny thing is that although they lacked experience in life they could tell without fail who genuinely cared about them and responded accordingly.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Arizona DOT contact:
https://apps.azdot.gov/contact_adot/


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Arizona DOT contact:
> https://apps.azdot.gov/contact_adot/


If they get back to you at all, it will take four or five days. If you try to call them by phone, wait times are two or three hours. Then you get the general operator, who will ask you who you want to talk to. When I was a Deputy in Arizona, we had a 800 number we could use. When we asked them a question about something, the answer was always "we will get back with you."


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

muleskinner2 said:


> I have a Class A , Double Triple Trailer, Tanker, and Hazmat Endorsements. I have hauled fuel in Alaska, Texas, New Mexico and Arizona. Don't pay any attention to anything I say, I am just guessing here.


If the first two sentences are true you know the last one is too.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

muleskinner2 said:


> Without these the DOT will take you out of service, and fine you into the poor house.


 While I have no doubt about the last part can they take her out of service when she isn't in service?
AZ song bird do you have to run logbooks?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

AZ the reason the experienced truckers are disagreeing is because its never the same twice. 
Worse yet you are in AZ which is the creepiest state.
We once ran over 100 identical loads through there and the POE charged everywhere from $160 to $10 and a few wave throughs.
ONE port officer did that entire range in less than 4 hours!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

AmericanStand said:


> While I have no doubt about the last part can they take her out of service when she isn't in service?
> AZ song bird do you have to run logbooks?


Do you mean by in service, a commercial vehicle? Yes they can. The weight and safety rules apply to all vehicles. For instance a half ton pickup loaded with sand. If the vehicle appears to be overloaded, any officer can stop them and check the GVW. And if he believes it to be over weight, escort it to a truck stop or weight station and weight it. If it is over weight it can be taken out of service and ticketed.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

muleskinner2 said:


> If they get back to you at all, it will take four or five days. If you try to call them by phone, wait times are two or three hours. Then you get the general operator, who will ask you who you want to talk to. When I was a Deputy in Arizona, we had a 800 number we could use. When we asked them a question about something, the answer was always "we will get back with you."


She's been asking here for days and hasn't gotten a definitive answer, and isn't likely to get one.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> She's been asking here for days and hasn't gotten a definitive answer, and isn't likely to get one.


You are right. She isn't likely to get a definitive answer. You start with the fact that the original standard comes from the Code of Federal Regulations which have the force of law while in reality being blank checks written by congress to various regulatory agencies in the executive branch. These arbitrary regulations are in turn actually enforced by the states with various interpretations both at the executive level, district level, and officer on the street level, even if they would seem relatively straightforward as written, which itself is often not the case. At the end of the day" it is often much like Captain Kirk teaching the folks on the gangster planet how to play fisbin--and that is, as previously addressed, if you can even get them to answer the phone or return your call.

Also significant is that the regulations for the most part were developed with little regard for people who are bucketing fuel to their own machines as opposed to hauling full loads of fuel as an end in itself.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I know people that transport 55 gallons of VP in the Western states with no problems


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

I don't have a cdl. I now have farm plates on anything over a 3/4 ton pickup whereas before I only had it on my single axle freightliner fl60 that I have since sold. I have had 2 encounters with a.d.o.t. One was an overweight ticket I got when pulling my skidder thru phx with my 98 ram 3500 (before i got farm plates). I was told by the officer that because my trailer has permanent plates it did not have any weight associated with it, even tho you have to declare when you register it which shows on my paperwork. Therefore all the weight should be on the truck registration. He SD if I went to the mvd and upped the weight on my truck (more $$) that the judge would likely throw it out. So I did that and the judge didn't throw it out at all. 2nd encounter was in that freightliner on my last trip home from an out of town job. I had an old 73 Dorsey drop deck with my reach fork on. Long story short, he ended up keeping me for almost 4 hours and had every book out and still couldn't find a valid reason to write me up but still red tagged me. I simply waited till the middle of the night and drove my truck home and promptly sold the truck and the trailer because you can't EVER get a straight answer and could potentially spend a small fortune just trying to be in compliance. Even reading the AZ state statute regarding farm plates and the associated do's and donts is confusing and very grey. So with this new idea I've had I'm leary..hence my question.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

It all comes down to as one officer told me" I don't care if Im wrong you are f...…"


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

AmericanStand said:


> While I have no doubt about the last part can they take her out of service when she isn't in service?
> AZ song bird do you have to run logbooks?


I've never been advised to run a log book with farm plates. This trailer wouldn't warrant the need to use anything more than my 3/4 ton pick up to pull it..it's not that big..single axle.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

AmericanStand said:


> AZ the reason the experienced truckers are disagreeing is because its never the same twice.
> Worse yet you are in AZ which is the creepiest state.
> We once ran over 100 identical loads through there and the POE charged everywhere from $160 to $10 and a few wave throughs.
> ONE port officer did that entire range in less than 4 hours!


Everything with dot is dependant upon the person you're dealing with...never the same answer from 2 different officers.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

oneraddad said:


> I know people that transport 55 gallons of VP in the Western states with no problems


And see...that's what I'm saying too. And what about the guys that have the tanks in the backs of their pickups that look like a tool box?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> you can't EVER get a straight answer and could potentially spend a small fortune just trying to be in compliance. Even reading the AZ state statute .........….and the associated do's and donts is confusing and very grey. So with this new idea I've had I'm leary..hence my question.


And there you have it.
You may have answered your own question.
.
. Now to add somethin usefull.
I think Id buy rectangular farm transfer tanks and make them look like something else...like a job box.

Those might be the tanks you are asking about.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Arizona DOT contact:
> https://apps.azdot.gov/contact_adot/


I've been all over that damn site..I've researched things down to the actual statutest and it's just as vague and up to interpretation as can be. So frustrating!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Skamp said:


> Nuts.
> 
> Shouldn’t this be in shop talk?


I don't know who appointed you forum nazi but if you've such a problem with how the posts are categorized why do you continue to participate in the discussion and not just run and tattle to the mods?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> And see...that's what I'm saying too. And what about the guys that have the tanks in the backs of their pickups that look like a tool box?


I will try to answer this. A 55 gal drum, in good shape with tight bungs that don't leak is a good way to carry fuel. They must be upright, and secured so they can't slide around. The problem with 55 gal drums is they are not supposed to be reused. You will find this printed on the newer ones. I use 55 gallon drums to haul diesel fuel, but strictly speaking they are not legal.

The tanks in the back of trucks that look like, or are part of a tool box are less than 100 gal, and are transfer tanks for diesel only. You are not supposed to plumb these tanks directly into the fuel system. The average city cop, or deputy sheriff doesn't know all of this because they don't teach any of this at the academy. State DOT Officers are supposed to know this stuff, and they usually do.

If your truck is registered for less than 26,000 pounds, and you don't cross state lines you don't need a log book. I use a Dodge 4500 and a forty foot goose neck for hauling shipping containers, and large loads of hay. My GVW is 40,000 and I have a New Mexico Weight Distance plate. This plate means the truck is over 26,000 pounds, but not a commercial vehicle. I must purchase a New Mexico weight permit each year $8.00, and pay according to my mileage every ninety days. It is a pain but it keeps me out of trouble with the DOT.

If you are running farm plates in AZ check the distance restriction on your registration. Farm tags are usually only good within one hundred miles from your farm.

I carry a copy of the regulations, and the DOT check list with me. And have shown it to a officer, then watched them scratch their head while they read it.

Good Luck


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

This may not suit your needs or budget but what about a enclosed trailor. Many of them have or can be modified to have fold out “windows” or doors to access equipment or supplies. Vents would need to be installed as needed for fuel vapors or exhaust of running equipment. Items out of sight and out of mind. I use magnetic signs on mine so that when parked at motels or such I am not advertising whats in it.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Here's what I was thinking about it looking like...


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

I got these tanks off an old service truck I ended up with thru some horse trading on a job I did. The truck itself wasn't worth anything but I wanted the flat bed it had on it to modify into the flat bed I made for my Pete.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

How big is that thing? By the way the rig screams ,stop me, inspect me and steal from me.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> How big is that thing? By the way the rig screams ,stop me, inspect me and steal from me.


How?
Most dot see the level of care in it, and go find the muddy beatup truck to harass


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Paint it nice, and put a farm sign on it. "The Need More Land and Cattle Company" DOT usually leaves farmers alone.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

coolrunnin said:


> How?
> Most dot see the level of care in it, and go find the muddy beatup truck to harass


Not necessarily true. In my experience it has been the truck that draws attention either direction, which is why I generally choose nondescript as my preferred look.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

IndyDave said:


> Not necessarily true. In my experience it has been the truck that draws attention either direction, which is why I generally choose nondescript as my preferred look.


Opinions and experiences vary for sure


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

coolrunnin said:


> Opinions and experiences vary for sure


I see junkers get it regularly and I see actual or might as well be show trucks get it regularly. Both grab attention.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

When I was running over the road full time, I would get ten or eleven level one inspections a year. The worse ticket I ever got was a license plate light repair order. Take care of your equipment and follow the rules. It is always cheaper than the ticket.


muleskinner2 said:


> Paint it nice, and put a farm sign on it. "The Need More Land and Cattle Company" DOT usually leaves farmers alone.


The one problem with that rig is going to be weight. How many gallons with that tank hold? It looks like it is going to be over weight for a single axle trailer.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Actually the tires were my weight concern. 
It not normal. 
Not normal attracts the attention of cops and thieves.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> I don't have 50s and I don't really want to cut these ones up either. Might have to tho. I figure if I fill them half way then I'd still be good lol!


It's about total available capacity not contents.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

IndyDave said:


> I see junkers get it regularly and I see actual or might as well be show trucks get it regularly. Both grab attention.


Again experiences vary I agree.

I'm driving a show truck and haven't been pulled in or over since I done this in 2014


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

muleskinner2 said:


> When I was running over the road full time, I would get ten or eleven level one inspections a year. The worse ticket I ever got was a license plate light repair order. Take care of your equipment and follow the rules. It is always cheaper than the ticket.
> 
> The one problem with that rig is going to be weight. How many gallons with that tank hold? It looks like it is going to be over weight for a single axle trailer.


You must have a sign on you that says pick me pick me. Lol


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Good advise but talking to the powers that be is a challenge of its own. One time you get one answer and the next another. Jusr depends on the cop you talk to I think lol!


That will happen when you get pulled over too. Old box trucks are cheap. I used to haul 300 gals of diesel out of sight out of mind. Even when DOT stopped me they never asked what the 400 gal square tank was for.


----------

